# Envoi à destinataires multiples.



## HenryP (12 Août 2012)

Bonjour,
Je sais qu'il faut saisir dans Cci pour un envoi à plusieurs destinataires.
Dans le cas présent, je dois envoyer un texte à 400 destinataires. 
Il est nécessaire, d'une part, que ce texte parvienne en même temps à tous les destinataires, éventuellement avec très peu d'écart de temps.
D'autre part, si je saisi les destinataires un par un ....:hosto:
Ma question: comment faire ! est-il possible de faire un copier-coller dans Cci ! y-a-t-il une méthode adéquate !
Je précise que j'appose le texte (jpg) avec Gmail, directement dans le texte et non pas en pièce jointe.
Merci pour une aide attendue.


----------



## ntx (12 Août 2012)

HenryP a dit:


> Il est nécessaire, d'une part, que ce texte parvienne en même temps à tous les destinataires, éventuellement avec très peu d'écart de temps.


Rien ne t'assure que tous les messages arriveront en même temps, vu que cela dépend de la façon dont les serveurs de réception de chaque destinataire vont réagir quant à la réception de ton message et sa mise à disposition de son destinataire.


> Ma question: comment faire ! est-il possible de faire un copier-coller dans Cci ! y-a-t-il une méthode adéquate !


Quel client utilises-tu ? Tu ne peux pas faire un test simple avec deux adresses ? Tu pourras sûrement faire un copier/coller dans n'importe quel client, il faut juste trouver le séparateur qu'il faut mettre entre deux adresses (, ; ...)


----------



## HenryP (13 Août 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Rien ne t'assure que tous les messages arriveront en même temps, vu que cela dépend de la façon dont les serveurs de réception de chaque destinataire vont réagir quant à la réception de ton message et sa mise à disposition de son destinataire.
> 
> Quel client utilises-tu ? Tu ne peux pas faire un test simple avec deux adresses ? Tu pourras sûrement faire un copier/coller dans n'importe quel client, il faut juste trouver le séparateur qu'il faut mettre entre deux adresses (, ; ...)



Suite à des lectures sur divers sites et forums concernant ce sujet (d'actualité en ce moment), il semble que Gmail n'autorise pas l'envoi en masse dépassant 100 destinataires, avec le risque d'un blocage (pénalité) de la messagerie  en cas de spasm.?

  Il s'agit de 283 destinataires exactement et non pas de 400 comme je l'ai mentionné.

Le message à envoyer est une offre de souscription destinée à chaque Maire des communes d'un département. Je ne peux donc pas faire de test.

Je pense aussi que le libellé de l'objet doit être très précis pour ne pas être mal interprété.

De même, je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'attirer l'attention du destinataire, sur l'arrivée d'un éventuel spam à ouvrir.

Beaucoup de professionnels ont des outils pour les envois en masse (meeling), que nous recevons bien souvent en spasm à cause de messageries de plus en plus performantes et protectrices.

Alors, comment faire.!!!

Merci pour ton aide et si tu as d'autres informations


----------



## ntx (13 Août 2012)

HenryP a dit:


> Le message à envoyer est une offre de souscription destinée à chaque Maire des communes d'un département. Je ne peux donc pas faire de test.


Je ne t'ai pas dit de faire un test avec tes 283 destinataires, il te suffit de te créer deux-trois adresses bidons et de tester avec elles.


> De même, je ne sais pas s'il est possible d'attirer l'attention du destinataire, sur l'arrivée d'un éventuel spam à ouvrir.


Spam et ouvrir ne vont pas ensembles


----------



## Sly54 (13 Août 2012)

HenryP a dit:


> Alors, comment faire.!!!


Jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site de A vs Macs, il me semble qu'il y a un outil mis à la disposition de la communauté Mac pour envoyer des mails à de nombreux destinataires sans que ça passe pour un spam.


----------



## HenryP (14 Août 2012)

ntx a dit:


> Je ne t'ai pas dit de faire un test avec tes 283 destinataires, il te suffit de te créer deux-trois adresses bidons et de tester avec elles.
> 
> Spam et ouvrir ne vont pas ensembles



J'ai fait un test avec une dizaine de destinataires de mon environnement  par un copier-coller dans Cci, ça fonctionne parfaitement. Comme  séparateur, j'ai juste mis une virgule entre chaque adresse.
Pour limiter d'éventuels problèmes d'envoi et de réception, j'ai préparé 13 listes de 20 adresses.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h29 ----------




Sly54 a dit:


> Jeter un coup d'oeil sur le site de A vs Macs, il me semble qu'il y a un outil mis à la disposition de la communauté Mac pour envoyer des mails à de nombreux destinataires sans que ça passe pour un spam.



J'ai jeté un coup d'il dans "A vos Macs", mais si on n'a pas un n° de magazine 
Si tu as plus de précision sur cet utilitaire, ça m'intéresse, ça peut toujours servir. Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Août 2012)

l'avantage du Cci, c'est que les autres destinataires ne voient pas qui a reçu le même mail.


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2012)

HenryP a dit:


> J'ai jeté un coup d'il dans "A vos Macs", mais si on n'a pas un n° de magazine
> Si tu as plus de précision sur cet utilitaire, ça m'intéresse, ça peut toujours servir. Merci pour ta réponse.


Il faut que tu cliques sur l'onglet "Logiciels" et que tu recherches ça : Avosmac2MailingList Pro (rien ne t'emp^che de regarder les autres ).


----------



## HenryP (14 Août 2012)

Sly54 a dit:


> Il faut que tu cliques sur l'onglet "Logiciels" et que tu recherches ça : Avosmac2MailingList Pro (rien ne t'emp^che de regarder les autres ).



J'ai trouvé, mais il coûte 15. N'étant pas un habitué d'envois en masse, juste cette fois pour un ami, cette dépense n'est pas justifiée.
Toutefois, j'archive cette info au cas où, ainsi que la façon de la trouver


----------



## Sly54 (14 Août 2012)

Peut être y-a-t-il une version non pro, à toi de voir (et de chercher )


----------

